# Civil Unrest after 20 percent rise in gas prices



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone else watching the ongoing rioting in Mexico being blamed on a recent rise in gas prices. Wondering if you have pick up anything from the situation that might be useful. 

They have rioted at gas stations the last couple days and this morning they are reporting a truck drove thru some riot police. Appears to be pretty widespread in several of their cities. 

A 20 percent price hike in a couple days is one thing but this sounds like you have to pay attention and monitor what is going on pretty close to avoid the violence. Not just one town or part of a larger metro area rather protest turning violent in several areas at he same time. 

I can only think of monitoring the news and social media in order to know where not to be. Save fuel for when things get real bad as of now they have fuel just at an increased price.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another reason to be Energy Independent.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When was the last revolution in Mexico? Seems over due especially with the amount of corruption and poverty.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When the Mexicans get rolling, they really know how to throw a party. Two million people died in the Mexican Revolution in 1911. That was 10% of the entire population of the country. By comparison, the worldwide casulties in WW2 were 3%.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I gathered from radio the other day..is a typical Mexican makes just about enough money in a week to buy enough gas to get to work and back for a week. Apparently the guv'ment had been subsidizing the stuff and decided to cut back on the subsidies.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Enormous gas prices and electricity hike in Ontario few days ago (many are about to lose their businesses, thousands of jobs), no civil unrest.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Gas is $2.20 a gallon down here. No riots, just a winter price spike. It will go down in the spring.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't they heard about those cheap Chinese mopeds? At least they can ride them year round. What's the big problem??

The local gas cartel has gas prices jacked up here usually 10-15 cents a gallon all the time. Drive 30 miles in any direction and it's cheaper. They claim shipping cost. Funny we have the gas distribution tank farm located in town for the western part of the state. Tanker trucks lined up to deliver the fuel out of town cheaper. It's price fixing by the local stations. One price goes up they all go up across town with in the day. No riots though.


----------

